# Single, 39 wanting to adopt from India



## shooby (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone have any information about adopting from India (I am of Indian origin) and whether single people of my age can adopt from there? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Shooby 

Welcome.  I am not sure of the answer to your question.  I know that single people can adopt through the UK system and due to your ethnicity you might find it a good option as they find it difficult to attract parents of suitable ethnic origin for a lot of children.

The following may be able to help:

AFAA (Association for Families who have Adopted from Abroad)
30 bradgate, Cuffley, Hertfordshire EN6 4RL Telk: 01707 878793 e:mail [email protected]

OASIS (Overseas Adoption Support and Information Service)
Dam Y Craig, Baclva road, Glais, Swansea SA7 9HJ Tel: 01792 844329 e:mail [email protected]

Overseas Adoption Helpline
PO Box 13899, London , N6 4WB Tel 0990 168742 (premium rate)

Good luck
Love
Karen x


----------



## shooby (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks. These seem like a very good place to start!


----------

